
Genetics Basics for Programmers - qguv
http://www.hxa.name/articles/content/genetics-basics_hxa7241_2003.html
======
qguv
After reading through "A T Cell Army against SARS-CoV-2" and not getting much
out of it, I started looking for a primer on how viruses infect cells. But
without a strong background in biology, even that was somewhat out of reach
for me. This article started to frame the idea of DNA as a DSL for generating
molecules, which put me on better footing.

